# Game-ready model shops



## Balosh (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm making a list of game-ready model shops, if you know another ones please tell me ^^ here's what I've found so far:
(alphabetically sorted)

*3dbud.com*





(fantasy characters - animals - monters) - <they have just updated new monsters and characters>
http://3dbud.com

*3drt.com*




(fantasy - scifi characters - animals - monters) <new zombie pack>
http://3drt.com

*adenfall.com*




(game objects)
http://adenfall.com

*arteria-gaming.com*




(game objects)
http://arteria-gaming.com

*cubixstudio.com*




(fantasy - scifi characters)
http://cubixstudio.com
*
dexsoft-games.com*




(game objects - fantasy - scifi characters) <new cool fantasy characters>
http://dexsoft-games.com
*
frogames.net*




(game objects - fantasy - scifi characters) <mmorpg character pack>
http://frogames.net 

*gamebeep.com*




(game objects - fantasy - scifi characters)
http://gamebeep.com

*game-stuff.com*




(game objects - game levels)
http://game-stuff.com


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 10, 2009)

So are these places bascially doing completed models for you to use in making your own games?


----------



## Balosh (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, the models are optimized for real-time applications, and they're animated too = game-ready ^^
Do you know any other game model site?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------

